# Mudcat`s Flagging Juglines



## Catfishkiller (Dec 3, 2004)

I have noticed that some of you guys are interested in good quality juglines made from GOOD material. A couple weeks ago Trob of the Jugliners Of Texas caught an 83# flathead on Lake Conroe, in Lochness Cove on one of Mudcat`s Flagging Big Op jugs with ease. You can see these if you`d like at www.mudcat1.com
These juglines are sold already rigged for catfishing when you get them. All you do is and a weight and your choice of bait. They are really awesome!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

:spam: Catfishkiller we know this it been said before but not usually by someone on their first post. I thought a couple of months ago you and tim were against each other as guides on conroe and you were pushing ******** stuff. Just wondering what gives?

Also we heard of the Lochness monster!


----------



## Catfishkiller (Dec 3, 2004)

First of all, who is "we"?
What are people supposed to say on their first post? I read the rules and it didn`t say anything inparticular about it?
And my post said nothing about against anyone. It was all friendly and informative and related to catfishing. I don`t understand what you are after here.
And, glad you already heard about the Lochness Monster and I hope others who post and read here who haven`t heard of it get to visit the site and see a picture of it.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

I took it to PM killer. You started this, have we forgot!


----------



## Catfishkiller (Dec 3, 2004)

waterspout said:


> I took it to PM killer. You started this, have we forgot!


I just made my first post on here. Don`t see where I started anything??
I don`t forget much. I answered your PM but I won`t waste my time answering any more. Hope you understand.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

ROTFLOL ,,,,,,figures!


----------



## radar (Feb 1, 2005)

W+hat a welcome killer, these people know how to make you feel welcome don't they,
Seems water sprout welcomes everyone. He must be the Boss of the site. 
This sure is a good site for saltwater fishermen but they don't know nothin bout cats.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

No boss here. I do see another one of killer clones though. Mudcat jugs are great I have some. The thing is Killer started something elsewhere with me and a bunch of others at another site. He knows everything. Catfishing is not rocket science. Killer reminds me of a guide down in Rockport. LOL I know he's(killer that is) a good guide as I have been told he hammers the catfish. Not hard to do. Cats, I don't really like them, them critters leave footprint all over the hood of my truckand mess up my flowerbed. I could be cool with Killer it was his call, and so be it. And as far as texasjugmaster Tim and James have always been stand up with. 

Oh and welcome to the board perch.


----------



## Catfishkiller (Dec 3, 2004)

perch said:


> W+hat a welcome killer, these people know how to make you feel welcome don't they,
> Seems water sprout welcomes everyone. He must be the Boss of the site.
> This sure is a good site for saltwater fishermen but they don't know nothin bout cats.


Perch,
Not worried about the warm welcome.LOL I just consider the source and forget about it. Just try to ignore the pot stirrers.LOL


----------



## radar (Feb 1, 2005)

I just joined not too long ago and have been visiting here, but with this guy spouting off and his remarks, I'll just visit once in a while , nothin interesting here, some old stuff they been sayin for the last 2 months.
catfishing is not hard to do. Wonder what all those people that go home without fish would think of that.
Where is a good place to fish for catfish from the bank, I don't have a boat?


----------



## Catfishkiller (Dec 3, 2004)

Perch,
Maybe Spoutmouth could help you with the bank fishing. Sorry, I don`t fish from the bank much at all. However, if you go to www.juglinersoftexas.com you will find a warm and friendly group of folks who will take you out on a boat at any of their gatherings on Lake Conroe for free. And one of them might be me if I`m not out on a guided catfishing or crappie fishing trip on that day or weekend.!! Check them out.

Killer


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

KEEP ON kILLER I'M NOT THE ONE THAT'S BEEN KICKED OFF EVERY SITE AROUND .
SUCH A BIG MAN, YOU MUST HAVE GOT STARTED EARLY WITH THE DRINKS TODAY, IT AMAZES ME YOU BEING SUCH AN AWSOME GUIDE THAT YOU WOULD WORRY ABOUT A LITTLE FISHING MAN LIKE ME. LOL

AND PERCH IF YOU WANT TO FISH FOR FREE OR KNOW ANYTHING FROM ME PM ME I HAVE NOTHING ELSE TO DO WITH THIS BIG TIME GUIDES THREADS.

THERE'S AN OLD SAYING: 
NEVER AGUE WITH AN IDIOT, HE'LL BRING YOU DOWN TO HIS LEVEL AND BEAT YOU WITH STUPIDITY!

GOOD BYE


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

Lmmfao!


----------



## Catfishkiller (Dec 3, 2004)

Me too!!!:biggrin:


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*killer*

Hey Killer,
Haven't seen ya on here before. Real friendly people on here uh.By the way thanks for taking our group out fishing for the charity fishfry. See ya at the dock.
Terry


----------

